# Ever spill fish food inside the tank?



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

I had an open little can of the flake crisps sitting on top of the light on our 75. When I went to grab it, it dropped, spilled all over the tank, the floor, and flowed inside the tank! The fish were having a field day, but I quickly had to get the gravel vacuum . Ah! but all ended well lol


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

lol they god fed, and an extra water change, not a bad deal at all


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Not yet. (knocks on wood)

I did come home from vacation once and the T5 light was in the tank... ON. (knocks on more wood)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yup had my son dump a ton of food in once.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Manafel said:


> lol they god fed, and an extra water change, not a bad deal at all


LoL, maybe if I hadnt already fed them, it woulda been alright lol. Yea they got a 5 gallon water change out of it. Wasnt much for them seeing as its a 75 gallon tank.
But they had a field day. of course the food had to dump out right at the filter so just a steady stream of food poured into the tank. I freaked out! lol


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Not yet. (knocks on wood)
> 
> I did come home from vacation once and the T5 light was in the tank... ON. (knocks on more wood)


Oh no! I dropped a light in once also in another tank. Luckily it didnt crush anyone and it was off


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Not yet. (knocks on wood)
> 
> I did come home from vacation once and the T5 light was in the tank... ON. (knocks on more wood)


Sounds like we have the same problem. A 4 legged furball that thinks the tanks are there for HIS enjoyment!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

ive not dont it in my fish tank but i have done it in the turtle tank, i was shaking a bit of mixed bugs + shrimp etc in and and the bag fell out of the box into the water and when i picked it out it all poured out.....oopsie!


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

I've knocked over both food and plant ferts before... My plants got an extra large dose of iron one day when I was home for lunch and knocked the bottle on it's side for a brief moment. I didn't have time to do a water change until I got home after work. I was slightly freaked, but the plants and fish didn't seem any worse for wear. Heck, my red plants looked stunning that night before I did the water change


----------

